# [NEWS] Verizon S3 now officially supported by the CyanogenMod team!



## mmmeff (Aug 6, 2011)

Official builds are now rolling straight out of the CyanogenMod bakery!
http://get.cm/?device=d2vzw

They move quick!


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

This is great! Thanks for the news and all of your work you put into EZ recovery. Made my life much easier!


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

any idea what's not working?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I dont mean to be a party pooper but CM has been officially supporting the d2vzw since it was released. At least in terms of it being actively contributed to/worked on since its release. CM usually doesnt fork devices unless they plan on supporting them (has been my experience)


----------



## mmmeff (Aug 6, 2011)

nocoast said:


> I dont mean to be a party pooper but CM has been officially supporting the d2vzw since it was released. At least in terms of it being actively contributed to/worked on since its release. CM usually doesnt fork devices unless they plan on supporting them (has been my experience)


You're nitpicking. We have official nightlies now, whereas before we did not - only kangs (not to understate invisiblek/dhacker and all the others building them, I'm extremely grateful for those builds).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

We have official nightlies now due to the fact that they started building CM10 nightlies. All other devices were getting the same sort of "preview" builds just as we were. Nightlies are always a day or three behind the kangs anyway, no cherry picks make it into them...


----------



## firsttimer44 (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel like someone should make an official thread in the dev section.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I came from a Thunderbolt as my first smartphone, and want to try CM10, so I used root66 to root, EZ-unlock for the bootloader, QPST to backup my IMEI, and have Rom Manager 5.0.1.5, and CWM 6.0.1.2 installed.

Can I just download the CM10 nightly zip, a matching Google Apps zip, boot into recovery and install them, then use Rom Manager to install nightlies as they drop?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

FWIW (not much), I considered official support began when CVPCS released his first Alpha 1 on July 24th.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/105844328547178759011/posts/N9S9scJyobC


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

pray59 said:


> I came from a Thunderbolt as my first smartphone, and want to try CM10, so I used root66 to root, EZ-unlock for the bootloader, QPST to backup my IMEI, and have Rom Manager 5.0.1.5, and CWM 6.0.1.2 installed.
> 
> Can I just download the CM10 nightly zip, a matching Google Apps zip, boot into recovery and install them, then use Rom Manager to install nightlies as they drop?
> 
> ...


Looks like you're in good shape!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

cordell said:


> We have official nightlies now due to the fact that they started building CM10 nightlies. All other devices were getting the same sort of "preview" builds just as we were. Nightlies are always a day or three behind the kangs anyway, no cherry picks make it into them...


Makes you wonder if "somebody" was expecting the boot loader unlock to be leaked


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Makes you wonder if "somebody" was expecting the boot loader unlock to be leaked


Steve?









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> Looks like you're in good shape!


Thanks JD

I was able to load CM10 and Gapps with CWM Touch 6.0.1.2, coming from Synergy. All seems OK, loaded Titanium Backup, then restored all my downloaded apps and data for a quick install. Rom Manager shows the CM10 Nightlies with today's ROM on the list.

I had read recently that you cannot use CWM Touch to load CM10, but you can now!


----------



## NBAJ2K (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with the LTE toggle not working on the 8/18 official build? 4G is on, but the toggle is dim, and I'm not able to change it. I have to go into mobile networks and change it to CDMA/EVDO in order to turn 4G off. Hoping that it is fixed in the next build.

~J


----------



## pdubya (Sep 3, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Makes you wonder if "somebody" was expecting the boot loader unlock to be leaked


I'm no conspiracy theorist but.......my take on the whole thing is that crew that was working on unlocking the bootloader found something really interesting that unlocked the phone and gave Samsung/Verizon a chance to either give them an unlocked aboot or they would post what they found. If you followed that thread and could understand a 1/4 of what they were talking about it seemed like they were really close to something. I think that's why Adam said that if/when they closed that exploit Ralekdev has another way to get it unlocked.

I need to stop watching so many cop shows.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

pdubya said:


> I'm no conspiracy theorist but.......my take on the whole thing is that crew that was working on unlocking the bootloader found something really interesting that unlocked the phone and gave Samsung/Verizon a chance to either give them an unlocked aboot or they would post what they found. If you followed that thread and could understand a 1/4 of what they were talking about it seemed like they were really close to something. I think that's why Adam said that if/when they closed that exploit Ralekdev has another way to get it unlocked.
> 
> I need to stop watching so many cop shows.


That was my take on it too

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

That thread seemed like it was going down a crazy path that it seemed to almost coincide with Motorola officially supporting unlocks albeit via signing a waiver to void warranty immediately and completely based on device, but it's a step in the right direction. btw ask this could be coincidence....


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Makes you wonder if "somebody" was expecting the boot loader unlock to be leaked


I see what you did there....lol. Nice.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

pdubya said:


> I'm no conspiracy theorist but.......my take on the whole thing is that crew that was working on unlocking the bootloader found something really interesting that unlocked the phone and gave Samsung/Verizon a chance to either give them an unlocked aboot or they would post what they found. If you followed that thread and could understand a 1/4 of what they were talking about it seemed like they were really close to something. I think that's why Adam said that if/when they closed that exploit Ralekdev has another way to get it unlocked.
> 
> I need to stop watching so many cop shows.


I followed every day and understood "most" of it. I wouldn't say they were as close to something as you seem to think. The aboot was completely out of nowhere, unless it was stumbled upon and built literally overnight without any discussion of it.

I'm usually completely against conspiracies, but I kinda wonder if an external source was used for help or a guide or something. Don't get me wrong, Adam is definately a sharp cookie, but why the mention of African sock monkeys at all?

It would not surprise me if exploits were found and brought to Sammy and so it was "leaked", especially when Sammy's foot had Big Red's nuts name on it.... What VZW did with the gs3 was terrible PR for Sammy and they got the bad end of that stick so I kinda wonder if they stuck it to them dry and sideways....

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

A gentleman named "sextape" and another chap (anime avatar) leaked a bunch of stuff.

Makes me wonder if they are Sammy engineers or something?

Who knows...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> A gentleman named "sextape" and another chap (anime avatar) leaked a bunch of stuff.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they are Sammy engineers or something?
> 
> ...


maybe they wanted that 4K as a bonus lol


----------

